# CARNALES UNIDOS C.C ANNUAL SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

**


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW AGAIN , ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW & TURN OUT !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Carnales Unidos CC


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*We would like to thank the following car clubs that attending the Show & Shine event held at the Home Depot this past Saturday, March 29, 2014:
*Insanity Trucks ; Kern County Finest; Latin World; Brown Effects; Nokturnal trucks; Aztec Image; Groupe; Still Tippin; Familia and Solo Riders.The Money was generated for the at Risk kids from the Sherriff's Dept. Program.
:boink:_Thanks Again... Dont forget our Super Benefit Car SHow on October the 19th_. :x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Bakersfield...:wave:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Picture was taken in June of 1975. Our first Car Wash fundraiser to buy our Car Club Plaques.
:biggrin: Fausto, Robert, Irma, Greg, Herlindo, Harvey, & James. :roflmao:

View attachment 1171258


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Bakersfield Carnales Unidos Car Club past and present members. On this special day our Car Club was established on April 11, 1975... *39 years strong *and more to come, may we be blessed!
President Harvey Reyes :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Save the date, 

Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday October 19th, 2014*.
At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*We will be having many attractions plus many *extra bonuses :naughty: 
*_


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Save the date,
> 
> Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday October 19th, 2014*.
> At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

WHATS GOING ON JAPO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big big silly string fight jumping off. Come by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Just before the trophies all of the kids will be having it out with silly string fight. Looking for a club to take on the kids.


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> WHATS GOING ON JAPO


 whats up , was good to see you guys at the aztec image show, that was a good show ! see you guys soon !!:biggrin:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big big silly string fight jumping off. Come by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Just before the trophies all of the kids will be having it out with silly string fight. Looking for a club to take on the kids.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big big silly string fight jumping off. Come by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Just before the trophies all of the kids will be having it out with silly string fight. Looking for a club to take on the kids.




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight going down in Bakersfield.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there a move in on Saturday. Is their indoor buildings



??????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

WASSUP HOMEBOYS. 

LETS DO THIS. 5 MONTH COUNTDOWN.


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> WASSUP HOMEBOYS.
> 
> LETS DO THIS. 5 MONTH COUNTDOWN.


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

WASSUP


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Bakersfield....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> WHATS GOING ON JAPO


 hope you & gabe had a good time at the wck cruise night !! hanging out with us ...:biggrin:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Man that cruise and hangout was off the hook. 

We look forward to it next year. 

Great hospitality from you guys every time we go that way.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Bakersfield


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Check It Out, Here's A Lil History Of *CARNALES UNIDOS* First Annual Car Show....






_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm honored to be the Dj for the 4th time...Gracias Carnales Unidos.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

FLYER COMING SOON!!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Check It Out, Here's A Lil History Of *CARNALES UNIDOS* First Annual Car Show....
> View attachment 1258458
> _


Nice!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT CARNALES


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hoping to make this the biggest silly string fight to date. Nitelife CC from Santa Barbara holds the record for 84 kids. Stop by my Dj booth to pick up your silly string before we run out. The silly string fight goes down seconds before the trophies.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

LATIN WORLD cc will be there to support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hoping to make this the biggest silly string fight to date. Nitelife CC from Santa Barbara holds the record for 84 kids. Stop by my Dj booth to pick up your silly string before we run out. The silly string fight goes down seconds before the trophies.



TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hoping to make this the biggest silly string fight to date. Nitelife CC from Santa Barbara holds the record for 84 kids. Stop by my Dj booth to pick up your silly string before we run out. The silly string fight goes down seconds before the trophies.



Come on out Bakersfield


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Is there a move in on Saturday. Is their indoor buildings
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????


Yes move in Saturday for outdoor only 
we will have indoor spots available move in for building will be Sunday 6am
We apologize for hold up on response 
hope to see you guys in the house


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Saving the date !


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Patron Silver said:


> Saving the date !




:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Flyers will be ready this weekend.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

STAY TUNED


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014















_


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _*...CARNALES UNIDOS...
> *__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
> 
> View attachment 1338338
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Bakersfield.......big big big silly string fight jumping off


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming back to Bakersfield.......big big big silly string fight jumping off


_Cholo DJ going to be doing what he does best playing them firme Jams...

Also Cholo will be hosting a Talent Show, Best Haloween Costume, and Big Silly String Fight....

TTT Cholo DJ_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ill be there taking some pictures always a good show.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Ill be there taking some pictures always a good show.


Thanks for the support...

Your pictures are one of a kind homie....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.


Impalas magazine in the house...

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning bumb.. can't wait.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the support homie


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.

We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.

Much love to you all and thanks for the support.
__*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014



_​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> _This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia.
> Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.
> 
> We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.
> ...


Good looking out my brothers, you're doing a good thing!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:inout::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

T.T.T :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso hxa will be there


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

A lot of props to all members attending the following car shows, promoting the Car Show for October the 19th. Car shows were Torres Empire, Imperials, Pachucos, Low Rider Magazine, Lindsy, Leemore, Sickness, Santa Maria, and Joe and Micky from Fresno attending the Lindsy show. All car shows were attended within one month. Good Job to all members that attended. :thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

How u doing just want to know is there any Euro best in show sweepstakes been wanting to go to a show in Bakersfield this year since low rider nationals didn't have one this year please let me know  :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19, 2014


_*Best Of Show*_​Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00
Best Bike $75.00


_*Special Awards*_​Best Paint
Best Mural 
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Display
Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
Truck Club Most Members $50.00
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00








_*Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*_​*1) 1940’s and Below Car*
 Original 
 Street


*2) 1950’s Car*
 Original 
 Street
 Mild
*3) 1960-1964 Car*
 Original 
 Street
 Mild
*4) 1965-1969*
 Original 
 Street
 Mild
*5) Convertible 1969-Older*
 Original
 Street
 Mild
*6) 1970-1979 Car*
 Street 
 Mild
 Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
 Street
 Mild
 Semi
*8) 1990-Newer*
 Street
 Mild
*9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*


*10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
 Street 
 Mild
*11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
 Original 
 Street
 Mild
*12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
 Street
 Mild




*13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
 Street
 Mild
*14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
 Street
 Mild
*15) Mini Truck/SUV*


*16) Compact/Import*
 Street
 Mild
*17) SUV*
 Mild
 Radical
*18) El Camino/Panel*
 Street
 Mild
*19) Motor Cycle Street*


*20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
 Street
 Mild
*21) Motor Cycle Chopper*


*22) Pedal Cars*


*23) Special Interest*


*24) Bikes 16”*
 Street 
 Mild


*25) Bikes 20”*
 Street
 Mild


*26) Bikes 26”*


*27) Bike 3 Wheel*
 Street
 Mild


All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

uffin: *TTT*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

OH YEAH......


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bako Bully Show Going To Be Off The Hook.


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OG53 said:


> ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19, 2014
> 
> 
> _*Best Of Show*_​
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

NORTHERN CALIFORNIA MAJESTICS CHAPTERS CEN CAL CAL AND DELANO WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I HAVE A SET OF 13x7 "60"spoke Crosslace; up for grabs and ready to go if anyone needs them for this carshow !!!!!







.






.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.

We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.

Much love to you all and thanks for the support.
__*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014

ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19, 2014
*Best Of Show*Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00
Best Bike $75.00*Special Awards*​Best Paint
Best Mural 
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Display
Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
Truck Club Most Members $50.00
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00*Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*​*1) 1940’s and Below Car*
Original 
Street
*2) 1950’s Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*3) 1960-1964 Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*4) 1965-1969*
Original 
Street
Mild
*5) Convertible 1969-Older*
Original
Street
Mild
*6) 1970-1979 Car*
Street 
Mild
Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*8) 1990-Newer*
Street
Mild
*9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
Street 
Mild
*11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
Original 
Street
Mild
*12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
Street
Mild
*13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
Street
Mild
*14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
Street
Mild
*15) Mini Truck/SUV*
*16) Compact/Import*
Street
Mild
*17) SUV*
Mild
Radical
*18) El Camino/Panel*
Street
Mild
*19) Motor Cycle Street*
*20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
Street
Mild
*21) Motor Cycle Chopper*
*22) Pedal Cars*
*23) Special Interest*
*24) Bikes 16”*
Street 
Mild
*25) Bikes 20”*
Street
Mild
*26) Bikes 26”*
*27) Bike 3 Wheel*
Street
Mild

All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.

We will Also be hosting the following attractions:
Kid Zone - Bounce House area for the kids to have a great time
Red Zone - Playing all football games showing that day
Talent Show - Hosted by Cholo DJ
Band - Feuturing Rocky Padilla
Plus Many More...



 
 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...c-annual-super-benefit-car-show-cucc-back.jpg_​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bad Intentions 65 (Aug 28, 2012)

Always a good show. And for a great cause. Bad Intentions 65 and my Latin World family will be there in full force.


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> NORTHERN CALIFORNIA MAJESTICS CHAPTERS CEN CAL CAL AND DELANO WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT.





Bad Intentions 65 said:


> Always a good show. And for a great cause. Bad Intentions 65 and my Latin World family will be there in full force.





Mr_Serna said:


> :thumbsup:





Newstyle Y2K said:


> How u doing just want to know is there any Euro best in show sweepstakes been wanting to go to a show in Bakersfield this year since low rider nationals didn't have one this year please let me know  :thumbsup:





japos 84 said:


> :thumbsup:





1SEXY80 said:


> TTT


_*TTT

Gracias Everyone For The Support*_


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Bako Bully Show Going To Be Off The Hook.


Thanks Fam!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.

We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.

Much love to you all and thanks for the support.
__*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014

ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19, 2014
*Best Of Show*Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00
Best Bike $75.00 *Special Awards*​Best Paint
Best Mural 
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Display
Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
Truck Club Most Members $50.00
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00 *Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*​*1) 1940’s and Below Car*
Original 
Street
*2) 1950’s Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*3) 1960-1964 Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*4) 1965-1969*
Original 
Street
Mild
*5) Convertible 1969-Older*
Original
Street
Mild
*6) 1970-1979 Car*
Street 
Mild
Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*8) 1990-Newer*
Street
Mild
*9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
Street 
Mild
*11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
Original 
Street
Mild
*12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
Street
Mild
*13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
Street
Mild
*14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
Street
Mild
*15) Mini Truck/SUV*
*16) Compact/Import*
Street
Mild
*17) SUV*
Mild
Radical
*18) El Camino/Panel*
Street
Mild
*19) Motor Cycle Street*
*20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
Street
Mild
*21) Motor Cycle Chopper*
*22) Pedal Cars*
*23) Special Interest*
*24) Bikes 16”*
Street 
Mild
*25) Bikes 20”*
Street
Mild
*26) Bikes 26”*
*27) Bike 3 Wheel*
Street
Mild

All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.

We will Also be hosting the following attractions:
Kid Zone - Bounce House area for the kids to have a great time
Red Zone - Playing all football games showing that day
Talent Show - Hosted by Cholo DJ
Band - Feuturing Rocky Padilla
Plus Many More...



 
_​


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*CAR SHOW PRE-REGISTRATION*

:rofl:* Attention: Only 60 pre-registrations are available. Due to limited space in building. Only one 20 x 20 space per car club. Please make checks payable to Carnales Unidos C.C. 3326 S. Sterling Rd. Bakersfield, CA 93307:thumbsup::thumbsup: We have grass and black tops spaces available... no pre-registration needed .







*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I need a pre reg


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> I need a pre reg


Ray we will be posting form shortly.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Toker1 will be there to support !!!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso hxa will be there


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

SUAVECITO CC WILL BE THERE !


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

toker1 said:


> Toker1 will be there to support !!!!


Toker Always Supporting TTT.




pimp slap said:


> Uso hxa will be there


USO Coming Down From The Bay, Thats Dedication TTT




SUAVECITO CC said:


> SUAVECITO CC WILL BE THERE !


TTT Suavecito




silly said:


> TTT


Big Majestics Always there too support as well. TTT Silly and the rest of the Mejestics


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT 
To All The Supporters

Lowrider Movement
All Day*_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

PRE-REG FOR INSIDE BUILDING ONLY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big big silly string fight jumping off. Come by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Just before the trophies all of the kids will be having it out with silly string fight. Looking for a club to take on the kids.


_TTT for Cholo...
Always thinking of the kids...
There the future Homie..._


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Vendor Registration Info:









_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Vendor Registration Info:
> 
> View attachment 1406674
> 
> ...


TTT!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.
We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.
Much love to you all and thanks for the support.


_ 

_*Best Of Show*Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00 
Best Bike $75.00 
_*Special Awards
*Best Paint
Best Mural 
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Display
Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
Truck Club Most Members $50.00
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00 
_*Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*_*1) 
1940’s and Below Car*
Original 
Street
*2) 1950’s Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*3) 1960-1964 Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*4) 1965-1969*
Original 
Street
Mild
*5) Convertible 1969-Older*
Original
Street
Mild
*6) 1970-1979 Car*
Street 
Mild
Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*8) 1990-Newer*
Street
Mild
*9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
Street 
Mild
*11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
Original 
Street
Mild
*12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
Street
Mild
*13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
Street
Mild
*14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
Street
Mild
*15) Mini Truck/SUV*
*16) Compact/Import*
Street
Mild
*17) SUV*
Mild
Radical
*18) El Camino/Panel*
Street
Mild
*19) Motor Cycle Street*
*20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
Street
Mild
*21) Motor Cycle Chopper*
*22) Pedal Cars*
*23) Special Interest*
*24) Bikes 16”*
Street 
Mild
*25) Bikes 20”*
Street
Mild
*26) Bikes 26”*
*27) Bike 3 Wheel*
Street
Mild

All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.
We will Also be hosting the following attractions:
Kid Zone - Bounce House area for the kids to have a great time
Talent Show - Hosted by Cholo DJ
Band - Feuturing Rocky Padilla
Plus Many More...

Football Schedule Sunday October 19th....
Red Zone - Playing all football games showing that day









_
_​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Class act car show by a class act club......TTT for Carnales Unidos and the Red Zone football.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

_:biggrin:More exciting news_... another addition to our concert, Grupo "Los Gallos" sponsored by Insanity Truck Club. Also the Red Zone will be sponsored by their Raiders Black Hole Club. _This is for you Mickey :thumbsup::nicoderm:_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW GOING DOWN IN SAN JOSE:thumbsup:
*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/432914130185178/


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ
TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Let The Count Down Begin Homies...

Today Is OCT 1st *18 More Days To Go*....

Lets Start That Roll Call.....


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Creative Concepts will be Sponsoring Carnales Unidos Car Club 2014 Car Show Hop Off Competition.... The Classes are as follows: STREET MOD/SINGLE 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100, SINGLE MOD/RADICAL 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100, DOUBLE PUMP 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100 >>>>3 Hoppers Make a Class>>>Registration $50 Per Hopper. (Pay off might be more/based on how many car hops & per class.)>>>For more info on hopping/rules or pay off please contact: Gary @ 661-864-7876 or 661-376-9601. :thumbsup::thumbsup: *


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> BAKO BULLYZ
> TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_OG53 Lets Start That Roll Call Homie...

16 Days To Go Carnales..._:run:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Roll Call*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

cirilo0314 said:


> *Creative Concepts will be Sponsoring Carnales Unidos Car Club 2014 Car Show Hop Off Competition.... The Classes are as follows: STREET MOD/SINGLE 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100, SINGLE MOD/RADICAL 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100, DOUBLE PUMP 1st Place $300 2nd Place $100 >>>>3 Hoppers Make a Class>>>Registration $50 Per Hopper. (Pay off might be more/based on how many car hops & per class.)>>>For more info on hopping/rules or pay off please contact: Gary @ 661-864-7876 or 661-376-9601. :thumbsup::thumbsup: *


T T T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Roll Call*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there still indoor spots available...?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

El_Sick_Deuce said:


> Is there still indoor spots available...?


There was spots still available last week...
Contact Harvey his number is on the Flyer....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_13 Days To Go Carnales...

TTT_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

:biggrin:Motel 6 Located @ 8223 E. Brundage Ln. (661)366-7231. Rates discounted @ $50/night if reservations are made a week prior to the 19th Car Show. Motel 6 is located a short distance from the Kern County Fairgrounds. The following is a list of restaurants available: :drama:_Baja Fresh, Burger King, Subway, Mc Donalds, Jack in the Box, Taco Bell, Denny's, Starbucks, & Chevron mini Store._ Motel 6 also has car & trailer parking. :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT  GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Car Show T-shirts Pre-Sale! $8 by Club Members . $10 @ the door. while supplies last*

Car Show T-shirts Pre-Sale! $8 by Club Members . $10 @ the door. while supplies last


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

cirilo0314 said:


> Car Show T-shirts Pre-Sale! $8 by Club Members . $10 @ the door. while supplies last
> View attachment 1433810
> View attachment 1433818



Save me 3 of em! 2 XXL & 1 medium


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Damnit Them Shirts Look BadASS Homies...

TTT*_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

all day long :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

:guns::guns:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

cirilo0314 said:


> Car Show T-shirts Pre-Sale! $8 by Club Members . $10 @ the door. while supplies last
> View attachment 1433810
> View attachment 1433818


Ill take 2 of them Xl


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Bakersfield ...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> *Roll Call*


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

7 Days til SHOWTIME......


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Weather for this Weekend...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Weather for this Weekend...
> View attachment 1439225


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

2015-240.jpg Saco motors $79 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 2015-240.jpg Saco motors $79 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

OG53 said:


> *Roll Call*


T.T.T
 BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ME GET YOUR QUOTES.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_For All My Lowrider Familia CARNALES UNIDOS Will Be Serving Free Menudo And Posole Sunday Morning Beginning At 6am Catch Us At The Carnales Information Booth
_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

STAY DOWN


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming back to Bakersfield.......flash drives available. 1,400 songs for $50


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ALMOST SHOWTIME HOMIES


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

bigshod :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

cirilo0314 said:


> bigshod :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


What up!!! Im alive , hit me up


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

See you Sunday or what.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have flash drives for sale at my booth. I'll only have about 30 of them. 1,400 songs for $50


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Setting Up Day Before Show.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE TAKING PRE-REG FOR THE SAN JOSE SUPER SHOW NEXT SATURDAY..... @ THE CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

All loaded up see you guys tomorrow uso hxa will be in the house


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT
SHOWTIME CARNALES


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Show Time!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey brah how can I get one of this tshirts? Please pm me info,,


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld would like to thank the Carnales Unidos for a great show and their hospitality


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Pics.....pics


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

chingon68mex said:


> Hey brah how can I get one of this tshirts? Please pm me info,,



Shoulda been there, they were only $5. American money only, no pesos or oranges.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_On Behalf Of *CARNALES UNIDOS* We Would Like To Thank All Car Clubs And Solo Riders Who Attended Our Annual Event. With Out The Support And Love From The Lowrider Community We Wouldnt't Be Who We Are Today. We All Helped And Came Together From The Bottom Of Our Hearts To Support A Good Cause And Help Leshly Quintero & Family. :angel:

Special Thanks To All The Wifeys For Helping Out With Set Up And Serving That Bomb Menudo And Pozole. :thumbsup:

Much Love To Latin World Car Club For Donating Their Winning Funds Directly To The Quintero Family As Well. :thumbsup:

Time To Start Planning For Next Year. 

Keep The Lowrider Movement Alive 
*CARNALES UNIDOS* :nicoderm:_


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good show...will hit up again next year


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Two fine 63's


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Great show...good people...nicE WEATHER....COLD BEER....TTT Carnales Unidos...Brown Effects cc had a good time......OH N THE POZOLE AT 545AM HIT THE SPOT!!!!!


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Great Show Guys. Touch of Style CC had a great time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

Where are the rest of the pics?????????


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Car Show in Monday's Paper*


----------



## Wingo49 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Here are a few pics*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:yes:


----------

